# HUGE gap in body to frame - HELP!



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

I set my body of my 65 Tempest hardtop down on my completed frame to get some support to start the trunk/quarter panel. There are no body bushings on it. (all measurements are approx) The drivers side sits flush on across the front and side frame mounts. The rubber bumper for the trailing arm mount is sitting flush, the cross member mount in front of the trunk sits flush. The first rear trunk mount is 2 inches above the frame mount. The rear one is 5 inches up. The pax side front mounts are 3/4" off the frame, so are the side pax mounts. The cross member before the trunk is 1/8" off, the first rear trunk mount is 5" up. The drivers side trans cross member touches the floor, the pax side has 1/2". This was the body that was on the frame and it all lined up before it was separated. The frame cross member ahead of the rear springs is sitting on the cross member on the body. 

Should I relxing for a minute and getting bushings in there? I cant imagine I am going to make up 5" in the rear though!!!! The pax side difference is worrisome but I think could be factory BS or can be shimed etc, but the rear mount gaps are insane. Any advice is helpful. Thanks!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I remember the rear of my frame flexed quite a bit, don't remember 5" but hard to say. I would throw some body mounts in if it were me just to square things up.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. And take some diaganal measurements across the frame rails to check for straightness, if gaps remain huge. Recently did a '67 GTO, and the body fell right back onto the frame with no gaps at all and perfect alignment, BUT, it was on bushings and had never had any metal replaced and had never been wrecked, either...


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

Ill try the bushings but I dont think the added space will solve the gap. In fact I think it will just increase it. Mine are like in this thread (not my thread though): Body to frame - mounting problems with pics - Chevelle Tech 

Hopefully it will. I dont want to start the body work until I know everything will work! Flambeau, urs had a big droop in it too? How did you attach the two then? jacks under the frame? Threaded rod?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Jack under the frame rail, I'd say my gap was 3.5 to 4" mine has never been wrecked and is a convertible with the boxed frame. Rear of frame under trunk is not boxed and is rather flexy. Wouldn't worry much as long as you are even up to the arch over the axle with body mounts in.


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Flam you are setting my mind at ease a bit right now. 

Does it make sense to replace the replace the quarter, outer rocker and trunk with the bushings under it or would you think they would give too much flex? My plan was to sit on the frame so it wouldnt flex much but the trunk pan has zero support right now and there is that little pax side tweak upwards too. Or do you think insert bushings and rachet down the whole thing as best as possible ( aside from the trunk area sionce the mounts are getting replaced then replace the 1/4 etc.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Body mounts really don't flex that much, certainly not enough to cause alignment problems with the body sitting on them. I would do the work with them in. If you are really worried about flex you could use new ones or poly mounts.


----------

